# Brau Clone Pot Sizes



## slyt (27/10/14)

Hi Guys, Looking at starting a project inspired by all the cool Brauclones on this site i am just interested in what size pots everyone is using to brew a 20 litre batch.

I Currently have a 50Litre pot was thinking of using for the main outer pot but not too sure what size malt pipe pot to use for the inner,

thanks guys and any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Smokomark (27/10/14)

My main vessel is 50 lt and i use a big w 19 lt pot for the malt pipe. It works fine for me.


----------



## AndrewF (27/10/14)

I have the same setup aswell. I haven't tried to brew any big beers yet but I can comfortably brew 20 liters of a 1.050 beer.


----------



## slyt (27/10/14)

awsome guys i can get access to a 20l pot as well so i am ganna go that way thanks guys


----------



## slyt (27/10/14)

What sorta pump and elements u guys using thanks


----------



## AndrewF (31/10/14)

I'm using a klaxin pump and a custom made 2400 watt element from Romar elements in Melbourne. Good service and product from romar I really recommend them. I am going to have to look at insulating my 50 L pot though as it's very thin and I can only get a gentle boil going at the moment.


----------



## lael (31/10/14)

A lot of people have recommended Romar. What material are the elements made from and what price were they? You should check out cavemanbrew's build for insulation


----------



## Deevotronics (31/10/14)

Im using a 36 ltr external pipe, 21 ltr internal (just fits after bending the handles a bit) both from ebay. The element is a 2400W element from Thermal Products in Thomastown (just off Western Ring Road). The website is (http://www.thermalproducts.com.au/bend-it-yourself-elements/) and they have a range of heaters you can shape depending on required watt density, diameter of pots and preference for stainless or galvanic surfaces. Im using H03797, costs about $110. In regards to AndrewF post above, I found the wrapping of a yoga/camping matt around the vessel made it go from a gentle boil to a rolling tornado. Purchased from BCF for approx $6, well worth it. Ruins the aesthetic, but after all, we are in it for product not wank factor. Found a great pump from KegKing in Springvale, these guys have heaps of good stuff (http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Catalogue%20-%20Retail%20Price%20List.pdf) their pump is cheaper than the March pump but just as good. 

Happy brewing!


----------



## AndrewF (1/11/14)

lael said:


> A lot of people have recommended Romar. What material are the elements made from and what price were they? You should check out cavemanbrew's build for insulation


My romar element is made from copper the cost was around $110 plus gst, I spoke with Robert there and he knew exactly what I was after, I think he must have made a few of these now with all the brau clones atm. I saw you have sourced some stainless steel elements, very nice.


----------



## slyt (12/11/14)

awsome info thanks guys
great help


----------

